# Pearle Malt



## milob40 (29/2/12)

i bought some pearle malt to make a particular recipe from the db but can't remember what recipe it was,
any suggestions or can i just sub it for ale malt?


----------



## Ross (29/2/12)

Excellent all round ale malt - generally our british ale malt of choice in the brewery.

cheers Ross


----------



## fawnroux (29/2/12)

I second that. 

I use it in a best bitter. Tasty beer


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/2/12)

My fave base malt.

Can be used for APA, AIPA, ESB, Standard Bitter, low abv English Pale Ale (with Willamette and 3.5% - excellent beer).

Plays well with:

Anything crystal
Rye/Caramel Rye
Wheat/Red Wheat
Cara-justaboutanything

It seems to (and this is purely from experience, rather than a theoretically based dissertation) have excellent diastatic power for getting the most sugaz from spec malts.

Look for any of my APA on the recipedb, all of them use it as a base - and there are feedbacks from others who've used the recipe.

And with Ross selling 5kg of it at 3.50 per kg, I'm never unhappy.


----------



## goldstar (29/2/12)

Also agree with all comments above. It makes it in as my base malt in my Pommy and Yank beers. Go nuts!


----------

